# Fuji or American Tackle Titananium



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

I am going to build a rod for a friend and he wants titanium guides. I see that the Titans cost less than the Fujis. If anyone here has experience with both products and like one over the other, please give me your opinion. Thanks, Pete in Elsa, Tx. Oops, sorry about the misspelling on the title.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

I use the Titans and I have never had any problems with them. When I want to lower the cost of building a rod I use the Fuji Alconite guides. I cant speak for the Fuji titanium guides because I could never justify the difference in cost compared to the Titans. The only downside to the Titans is the tops are not titanium.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Pete, I have used them with no problem. has been a good guide


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Although I'venever used the Titan line, I've had pretty good success with American Tackle guides. Try them you'll be suprised how much you like them.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I built several spinning rods using singlefoot Titan NIA #6 as running guides 3-4 yrs ago. I've since replaced all the NIAs. The ones I had were brittle...you could correct a slightly bent guide once, but the second correction would end in breakage, and I'm not talking about major bending. No probs w/ their doublefoot or fly guides.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Buy American? And if I'm not mistaken doesn't titanium have the same rebending problems like aluminum?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

stryper said:


> Buy American? And if I'm not mistaken doesn't titanium have the same rebending problems like aluminum?


Not sure what you mean by "Buy American?" I was just relating my experience w/ the NIA guides. I've also found that the Fuji titaniums aren't as easily bent, thus no attempted correction so far...maybe a harder titanium alloy. I don't believe the "solid titanium" hype...it's gotta be an alloy.
Jerry


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I have used both guides and like them both. I am using the American NIRLC DF's for my strippers with my Alconite micro setups because they are so light, the rings have a larger ID when compared to the Sic or Alconite rings and the pricing is in between the Alconite and Sic...
Fuji Alconite BLNAG 10 - $2.50 Stainless/Alconite
American Tackle NIRLC 10 - $4.40 Titanium/Nanolite (very good insert)
Fuji LNSG 10 - $5.45 Stainless/Sic
Fuji TNLSG 10 - $9.95 Titanium/Sic

But Jerry is right...the American Tackle Titanium guides are softer and will bend...the Fujis are much tougher and I think is the main difference in cost. The AMT are nice guides though, with the ring-lock and small diameter of the ring...can't go wrong with either...
Terry


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I had some firsthand experience with these guides this week. Jerry is right about the bending problem. I sent out a rod with Amtack titanium micros and after the first trip, it came back minus 2 guides. It's true that if you bend them one way, they will probably break when you bend them back. I'm stripping all of the guides off right now and replacing with Fuji's. I guess you get what you pay for. I'm sure their double foot stuff would be fine....


----------



## gpt46 (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you thought about the REC guides ?


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*REC guides*

No I have not. I don't know about them. Who sells them?


----------

